# New Here and to Canon as Well



## Markie Madden (Aug 9, 2015)

Hi everyone! I'm new to the form (duh, it says noob right under my name, doesn't it?) But I'm also new to Canon. I just bought myself a Power Shot last month. It's easy better than my last camera (Kodak Easy Share) and the one before that (Pentax-manual-yes, I'm that old )! So I might be lurking around while I learn how to use the darn thing...of course there's no PAPER owner's manual!


----------



## zombiesniper (Aug 9, 2015)

Welcome to TPF!


----------



## Designer (Aug 9, 2015)

Welcome!


----------



## Woodsman (Aug 9, 2015)

Welcome aboard and enjoy the new camera.  I had two Pentax SLR's back in the 70's.  Loved them and wish I had not gotten rid of them in a spurt of clean out madness.  If nothing else they were fun to handle and remember outings with.  I have an older Canon Powershot back from when they had 4 AA batteries.  Very well built


----------



## Markie Madden (Aug 9, 2015)

Thanks for the welcome everyone! Yeah, the old Pentax makes me nostalgic. My step dad had the same one except his had the timer on it, and he had a bunch of super zoom lenses, which I borrowed when I was in high school. I think, if I remember correctly, his largest was 120X, which I can now do with my Power Shot without changing lenses! 

If I was going to be getting into photography seriously enough to start selling photos, I might have gone a little better. But I think this one will do for what I need it to. I'm learning how to manipulate images using a Photo Shop type software in the hopes of being able to design my own book covers.


----------



## Rob5589 (Aug 9, 2015)

Welcome. If you go to Canon U.S.A. Support Drivers Consumer Home Office you can download and print a manual. I like to have something I can thumb through and read myself.


----------



## Markie Madden (Aug 9, 2015)

I have downloaded it to my phone...I wonder how many pages it would be to print off my tablet...It's a little hard to read on the small phone screen. Lots of scrolling! 

Anyway, so far I've been enjoying it.


----------



## Peeb (Aug 9, 2015)

Welcome!  Also new here.  Lots of good info here.

I'm a bit of a Nikon guy, but over the years, some of my better images were recorded on canon gear, so I think you are on a fine path.


----------



## Markie Madden (Aug 9, 2015)

Thanks Peeb! I've just begun to explore what this camera can do. Some of what I learned in high school is staying to come back to me...F-stops, ISO, and so on. Some of my photos seem to be too large to upload at the moment, so I'll have to go resize a few of them to show off!


----------

